# Recommendations for a used entry level DSLR



## LuigiVN (Mar 14, 2011)

Hello people.

I've decided I don't want a bridge camera and now I'm looking for an used DSLR so I can start learning photography seriously.

In another post, a user reccomended me to get a Nikon D70 used (about $360 on amazon). This is a very nice reccomendation but I found some newer cameras at about the same price. My main options are the following: 

Canon XS ( Amazon.com: Canon Rebel XS 10.1MP Digital SLR Camera with EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens (Black): Camera & Photo ) 

and the Olympus Evolt E420 ( http://www.amazon.com/Olympus-Digital-Camera-14-42mm-3-5-5-6/dp/B0015ASYJ8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1299816854&sr=8-2 )

These are way newer cameras with bigger screens and better resolution. Can you guys help me decide which one is better or show me a recommendation of yours? 

Thanks.


----------



## flatflip (Mar 14, 2011)

I would recommend choosing between Nikon and Canon. There are lots of good used lenses to choose from and there are a lot of folks that offer their Nikon and Canon wisdom.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 14, 2011)

Calendar age has little to do with the quality of a camera.  Shutter actuations is a more accurate measurement.  It's like the camera's odometer.

If you're serious, get one that will at least shoot in RAW.  I'd say something along the lines of a D60.


----------



## Vespa (Mar 14, 2011)

I am a full time photography student and I quickly outgrew my nikon d5000. I tell anyone who is really serious to go with a used d90 or it's cannon counterpart. Don't start to low and quickly outgrow! These cameras will give you a lot of room to work with.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 14, 2011)

I would suggest you buy this Nikon refurbished camera from Adorama.  With digital cameras there is performance increases with each new body.  A refurbished camera will look new, operate as new, and come with all manuals and accessories.  This one comes with the normal vr kit lens.  Adorama is a top notch store.  They also just sell the body for $299 also refurbished.  This woud be the newer version of the D60 mentioned above.

25462B Nikon D3000 10.2 MP DSLR Camera with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED AF-S DX VR Lens - Refurbished by Nikon U.S.A.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Mar 15, 2011)

The Nikon D70, D80, D90, etc. can auto-focus with AF lenses that do not have internal focus motors like the newer AF-S designs do.  The low-end D3000, etc. can only auto-focus with AF-S lenses.  There's a big jump in sensor quality (primarily for low-light performance) from CCD to CMOS technology between the D80 and the D90.

I'll also point you toward my response to a similar thread.


----------



## ghache (Mar 15, 2011)

I would look into a D90. I had one and it was a great camera. it has alot of good features.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 15, 2011)

The D90 scores about the same as a Canon T2i.  But I was going by the pricing example the OP had and figured a D90 and even a kit lens was out of the price range.  The Rebel XS and Nikon D3000 score the same.  Really a wash between the two.  The Canon XSi is a little bit better than the D3000.  A Nikon D5000 would be a big jump in output quality over the XS or XSi.  But the D5000 even in remanufactured would be $100 more than the OP's example.


----------



## LuigiVN (Mar 15, 2011)

flatflip said:


> I would recommend choosing between Nikon and  Canon. There are lots of good used lenses to choose from and there are a  lot of folks that offer their Nikon and Canon wisdom.



Yeah, I imagine I'll go that path...



480sparky said:


> Calendar age has little to do with the quality  of a camera.  Shutter actuations is a more accurate measurement.  It's  like the camera's odometer.
> 
> If you're serious, get one that will at least shoot in RAW.  I'd say something along the lines of a D60.


 
It doesn't very much but I'd like the bigger screen and better resolution, they're not that important but it's always nice to have those... But obviously if an old camera is superior in terms of IQ and perfomance even if it has a tiny screen I'll go for it. I wouldn't buy a DSLR without RAW... What'd be the point? 



Vespa said:


> I am a full time photography student and I quickly  outgrew my nikon d5000. I tell anyone who is really serious to go with a  used d90 or it's cannon counterpart. Don't start to low and quickly  outgrow! These cameras will give you a lot of room to work with.



I'd like to go THAT high but I made a huge mistake when writing the post... I forgot to tell that *my budget is around $370 bucks* because I still have to pay shipping to Costa Rica and the tax for a digital camera is about %13 plus some other misc taxes... That's why I'm considering old used DSLRs that sell pretty cheap right now or a not so old one but still not top notch of entry level...



benhasajeep said:


> I would suggest you buy this Nikon  refurbished camera from Adorama.  With digital cameras there is  performance increases with each new body.  A refurbished camera will  look new, operate as new, and come with all manuals and accessories.   This one comes with the normal vr kit lens.  Adorama is a top notch  store.  They also just sell the body for $299 also refurbished.  This  woud be the newer version of the D60 mentioned above.
> 
> 25462B  Nikon D3000 10.2 MP DSLR Camera with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED AF-S DX VR  Lens - Refurbished by Nikon U.S.A.



That one seems pretty well but the camera itself is bigger that the money I'll have avaliable to buy it plus the shipping and handling to Costa Rica (where I live).

At the moment I'm prefering the Canon XS over some others but some friends say it has a very plastic feeling, like cheap... is this a big problem? I don't think so but I'd like your opinion. Nikon D70 is a better built camera and feels more solid according to what I've read and unfortunately I can't afford a D3000....

What do you think guys?


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 15, 2011)

LuigiVN said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > I would suggest you buy this Nikon refurbished camera from Adorama. With digital cameras there is performance increases with each new body. A refurbished camera will look new, operate as new, and come with all manuals and accessories. This one comes with the normal vr kit lens. Adorama is a top notch store. They also just sell the body for $299 also refurbished. This woud be the newer version of the D60 mentioned above.
> ...


 
I would suggest a D50 over a D70 or D70s. Slightly better performance over D70/D70x except shutter speed. I owned a D50 for couple years. And gave it to my sister in law recently when she asked me to find her an inexpensive digital camera. The good thing about the D50 is it will work with just about any Nikon auto focus lenses. You don't have to buy lenses with motors built in. This means a lot more selection available used. The D50 is also built a little stronger than the new entry level cameras. It is 100 grams heavier than a Canon XS.

25231 Nikon D50 6.1 Megapixels Digital SLR Camera With 18-55mm Lens

If your willing to pay $370 for just a camera body. I would highly suggest you get a Nikon D80. Larger MP, better low light, better build, bigger screen, better color. It is more a mid level body vs the D50 and Canon XS entry level bodies. The D80 also can use just about any Nikon AF lens just like the D50. So, you could possible find a lens near home.

http://www.adorama.com/US    430556.html

1 last Idea.  That is a D40x.  I currently have one for a travel camera.  It is an entry level camera.  It scores about the same as a Canon XS.  It can only AF with lenses that have motors in them.  Like D3000 which is newer version of D40x.  This listing is for a refurbished body (no lens).  It will be just like a new one.  All the accessories that comes with new one, including manual.  Body only is $299

http://www.adorama.com/INKD40XR.html


----------



## digital flower (Mar 16, 2011)

Well you have been pretty well covered here. I just wanted to say I love my D70 but the way the newer cameras deal with noise is much better. We have a D80 in our house too (wife's) and I think that is a superior camera. Good luck with whatever you buy.


----------



## daarksun (Mar 16, 2011)

I would go with the Canon Xs first over the D70. The D70 is two models older and soon will be three models down. The Xs Canon just stopped making the model. Both Canon and Nikon have a great line of lens. the D70 is just 6.1mp and need at least 10mp if you want to get into the dslr area. The Xs gives 10.1mp, has a nice build and takes excellent pictures. The D70 will have a lower ISO range for noise simply for its age.


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 16, 2011)

I can't speak for canon, but ss Nikon's go, the best deal out there right now is the D80. I've been able to purchase three different d80 bodies in like-new condition (one only had 12 shots!), for $300 or less off ebay.

But there's a trick to snagging this sort of deal:  Look for a D80 that is bundled with a vertical grip (MB-D80 nikon brand).  These grips also work on the d90 and are sought after, commanding around $100-120 used.

So you buy the d80+ grip for $400, and resell the grip.

Then you just have to decide on a lens.  Kit level lenses are pretty cheap on ebay, around $60-100 depending on what you get.  However I'd recommend starting with a 50mm f1.8 af-d prime lens, they can be had for around $90 used. You can then add a quality zoom lens later when funds allow.

I wouldn't recommend a D70 or D60, the D70 is getting pretty old and has a pitifully small LCD screen, and the d60 doesn't have an AF motor which will make your lens selection more limited and more expensive (pro quality af-s lenses costs upwards of $1000, while you can buy used pro-quality AF lenses for a fraction of that).


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 16, 2011)

OP- Choose between a Canon or a Nikon. I personally find that the entry level Canon's have more value for the money. As most entry level Nikon's DO NOT have a focus motor. Meaning that you'll have to buy AF lenses. All Canon lenses AF on a Canon EOS body. Above entry level, you'll be happy with either. Within your budget, I believe a Canon 10D or 20D would fall in there, along with a 50mm f/1.8. Not something bad to start with. The Rebel XS isn't bad either, it's a great camera to start on at that price point.


----------



## LuigiVN (Mar 16, 2011)

digital flower said:


> Well you have been pretty well covered  here. I just wanted to say I love my D70 but the way the newer cameras  deal with noise is much better. We have a D80 in our house too (wife's)  and I think that is a superior camera. Good luck with whatever you  buy.



Hell yes, this is a great forum to ask for opinions and help and contribute as well. D70 is a pretty good camera but as many pointed out it is kinda old an as I would be able to use it now and it would satisfy my current needs I think I can find something a bit better for the money like some of the suggestions some member have made.



daarksun said:


> I would go with the Canon Xs first over the D70.  The D70 is two models older and soon will be three models down. The Xs  Canon just stopped making the model. Both Canon and Nikon have a great  line of lens. the D70 is just 6.1mp and need at least 10mp if you want  to get into the dslr area. The Xs gives 10.1mp, has a nice build and  takes excellent pictures. The D70 will have a lower ISO range for noise  simply for its age.


 
Well resolution isn't a big deal for me... I'm ok with more than 5 MP but you're right about the ISO, I'll be shooting with low light in gigs and festivals sometimes and That will be useful...

I think I'll go with the Rebel SX over the olympus Evolt E420 because Olympus doesn't have the same range of lenses Canon ahs and my photographer buddies all use canon so maybe they can lend me some gear .

I'll keep looking at some reviews of the SX. I'll probably pick it up via amazon an ''used like new''. How many shots would be the ideal for an used DSLR? how many are too much?

Thanks people.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 16, 2011)

For the record, it's a Rebel XS, not SX.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 16, 2011)

Dont forget about Pentax.  They have several models in your price range.  K110D, K200D, K2000.


----------



## LuigiVN (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep, thanks.. I repeated that typo I don't know why... Probably because i  wrote XS too fast and as I used to search a lot for SX30IS revies my   fingers got confused 



benhasajeep said:


> Dont forget about Pentax.  They have several models in your price range.  K110D, K200D, K2000.


 
I'll look at them closely this evening... Can you tell me how's IQ compared to the rebel XS?


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 17, 2011)

Sensor comparison: http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Camera-Sensor/Compare/Compare-sensors/%28appareil1%29/197|0/%28appareil2%29/270|0/%28appareil3%29/464|0/%28onglet%29/0/%28brand%29/Nikon/%28brand2%29/Canon/%28brand3%29/Olympus


----------



## LuigiVN (Mar 17, 2011)

dxqcanada said:


> Sensor comparison: http://www.dxomark.com/index.php/Camera-Sensor/Compare/Compare-sensors/%28appareil1%29/197|0/%28appareil2%29/270|0/%28appareil3%29/464|0/%28onglet%29/0/%28brand%29/Nikon/%28brand2%29/Canon/%28brand3%29/Olympus


 
Nice chart, some have strong points... Guys someone recommended me the Canon XTi over the XS mainly because it has a stronger body and ''has a better IQ'' and has never seen an award winning picture with a XS. What do you guys think? The kit lens that comes with the SX is better because it has IS and the camera itself has a live view... I don't know... Which one do you think is better?

edit: XS uses SD cards which are much cheaper and convenient that XTi's compactflash.


----------

